# Incredible find on Ebay! only.99 cents ?!?!?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't believe it! Someone actually has one of these still in the package! I can only imagine how much this will fetch!
:freak:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-TRACTION-CAR-SHADOW-CAN-AM-MINT-BOX-/180541722089?pt=Slot_Cars


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just curious, how can it have two bids and yet it is still at 99 cents??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Same bidder put bid#2.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

...but the opening bid was 99 cents.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I don't think the bid amount increases until somebody new comes along. If they bid more than the first bid, the second one will 'kick in' until that too is beaten.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

From the same seller. I've seen one of these made into an excellent dirt modified racer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-TYCO-SLOT-CAR-INDY-GOODYEAR-40-STP-/180544048089?pt=Slot_Cars


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> I don't think the bid amount increases until somebody new comes along. If they bid more than the first bid, the second one will 'kick in' until that too is beaten.


Wow!
More in depth insight into the whole "ebay" bidding thing.

Whoosh!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

smalltime said:


> Wow!
> More in depth insight into the whole "ebay" bidding thing.
> 
> Whoosh!


Awwww Tim,

...you forgot "here's yer sign"...

and

...dit di deeee!....


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

#1 Buy a helmet.

#2 Put on the damn helmet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

No, the reason his 2nd bid doesn't show is because he re upped his bid. Increased his first Max Bid.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

#1 I forgot helmet.

#2 Head hurts. :freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Darn thing is over $20.00


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry wrong post.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No, correct post


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Forget you're helmet?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

twennysebenbux...?

A kings ransom!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

smalltime said:


> Wow!
> More in depth insight into the whole "ebay" bidding thing.
> 
> Whoosh!


And hello to stalker #1, where is #2 I wonder?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------

